# Eric et al- I need your help!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK, i really need your help!I have not had a good time of it these last few weeks. I have had so much stuff happen to me- Remember a few weeks ago i was so positive that it was sickening? Well, i want that feeling back!So far, a friend of mine has died and another is missing- 3 weeks now and still nowhere to be seen, its not looking good.I keep swinging in and out of depression and its not good. What i want to ask is that i just get a verbal slap from you lot if i start being morbid. I made a pact with myself today NOT to get depressed. I am beginning to bored myself.I am on day 49 of the tapes today so doing strong.Just need some support.Spliffy


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

You're not being morbid, Nikkie... it's normal to get depressed when faced with so many losses or downturns in your life.The best thing, I think, is to distract yourself with something productive and positive.If your depressive episode lingers for more than a couple of weeks or if it recurring.... I think you know what I would suggest next.Take care of yourself, GirlEvie


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

You've got the support of ChowChowMa in Redmond, Washington. Let me know if there is any specific way I can help.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Nikki, you've made a wise choice in reaching out and having some reality checks.good for you.Right now is a very difficult time for you.Hugs, Hope and many Prayers.Kamie


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Nikki,It's understandable why you would be feeling the way you do right now. I'm sorry to hear about these things that have happened in your life.Hang in there and know that we are here if you need us.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nikki, I to am very sorry about your friend and your other friend missing.I also agree with Evie on this of course its very important!!!"If your depressive episode lingers for more than a couple of weeks or if it recurring.... I think you know what I would suggest next."I hope your feeling better soon and they find your friend. That's truely awful.Were here for whatever you need and we can help with.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi eric,they found my friend. He was found 3 weeks after his disapperance dead at the bottom of a rivine.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nikki, I am so so sorry to hear this tragic news.I sent you an email.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I replied to your email.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Nikkie,I truly am so very sorry that this happened to your friend and that you have to go through this.I know what it is to lose someone who is very close to me.Hang in there. You need some time to grieve over this loss. This is an especially difficult time for you. Please don't hesitate to reach out for help. Family, Friends, school mates.... allow them all to comfort you as you are going through this.Regardless of what you may think, I do care about you, Nikkie. You didn't respond to my email, but now I know why.I will keep you and your friend's family in my thoughts and prayers.Evie


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Oh Nikki! I'm so sorry. That's horrible. Who knows why things like this happen. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Let me know if you need someone to talk to. I'm from a small town and have lost a friend just about every year from drinking and driving. I know what you're going through.Please feel free to e-mail me whenever you want. I'm available all of the time!


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Nikki, There are no sufficient words to express the saddness.I am very sad to hear about your friend.I am so sorry.Many prayers and comfort to you and everyone who has been touched by this.Kamie


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey NikkiSo sorry about your friends. Everyone here is offering their support. And I've just realised that Nikki Sue and Spliffy is the same person, and that you are in London like me, so if you need any extra support, I am just nearby (SE London) so just let me know if you'd like to get together or something.Try to stay positive in any way that you can. I'm sure your friends are still with you in some ways, but I know that isn't the same as having them there in person.Take care of yourself, and don't forget there are always people here for you.Tanya x


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh, i noticed one of the band member profiles pictures was taken at the Half Moon in Putney, i live about 5 minutes from there!Are you in the band Yarnie or do you just make their websites, they sound cool.


----------

